# Precios de las bicis en Mexico, demasiado altos??



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

Hola amigos,

Desde hace mucho tiempo he estado comparando los precios de venta de las bicis y de los componentes en Mexico con los precios en otros lados del mundo y me pongo a pensar.... en realidad debemos de seguir pagando estos precios altisimos por componentes que en otras partes del mundo cuestan hasta 40% mas baratos?? Ya se que muchos me van a salir con el cuento de que los impuestos y los aranceles y los costos de envio etc etc pero expliquenme entonces como comprar componentes shimano a una tienda detallista en Alemania me sale 35 % mas barato que el detallista mas barato que conozco en Mexico (Alubike que es justamente de el dueño de Windsor)despues de envio y del impuesto de la aduana y lo peor de todo normalmente lo tienen con mejor disponibilidad que los detallistas locales. Sinceramente no se si se pueda hacer algo e igual y uds tienen mejor informacion que la que he recabado, pero desde mi punto de vista en Mexico estamos acostumbrados a pagar las ineficiencias de un modelo de distribución que involucra demasiados intermediarios, tanto como para componentes como para bicicletas y esto impacta negativamente en el precio haciendo del ciclismo un lujo en nuestro pais. Se imaginan poder comprar un grupo XTR a precio de XT?, o un grupo XT a precio de Slx y asi sucesivamente? Creen que eso tendria un impacto positivo en la promoción del ciclismo en México?? O imaginense poder comprar bicicletas a los mismos precios que se venden en EEUU, no el que viene publicado sino al que realmente compra la gente alla (+-15% mas baras). Sinceramente creo que todo esto es posible y solamente se necesita cambiar el modelo en el que los detallistas quieren vender todos los productos, no existe un real compromiso a una marca, por lo que atomizan sus volumenes de compra y terminan comprandole todos a los mismos distribuidores de toda la vida (Windsor, Benotto, Viansi, etc). Y lo peor de todo como son pocos los distribuidores son pocas las marcas que ofrecen y por lo tanto estamos atorados con las mismas marcas de toda la vida.
Les dejo para pensar, la vdd es que estoy investigando como funciona todo esto del retail en México para ver si se puede cambiar algo y les agradecería cualquier ayuda que me pudieran brindar.
Saludos


----------



## pornstar (Aug 15, 2005)

En realidad los precios no son competitivos debido a que nuestra economia no es competitiva con la de USA u otros paises.

Las ventas en Usa por ejemplo son facilmente mas de 10 veces mas altas que en Mexico.
Independientemente de que los impuestos de importacion, los aranceles y los costos de envio afectan el precio de los articulos. Considero que principalmente son los bajos volumenes de venta en el pais lo que hace que las tiendas no puedan ser competitivas.

Yo trabajaba en una empresa de distribucion de cierto producto deportivo, eramos distribuidores exclusivos a nivel nacional de una marca. Y sin embargo, vendiamos menos que lo que vendia una sola tienda en USA. Obvio que no estabamos nada cerca de los volumenes de venta que tenia el distribuidor de USA que eran exorbitantes.

Considerando que los articulos de ciclismo muchas veces se manejan en tallas y medidas especificas los distribuidores y las tienedas tienen mucho riesgo en quedarse con articulos resagados, y ya que año tras año estos van perdiendo valor debido a lso nuevos modelos esto les puede afectar.

Es obvio que si los precios descendieran probablemente mayor numero de personas hiciera deporte, llamese ciclismo, patinaje, surf, motocross, etc..., pero en una economia tan lastimosa como la nuestra donde el gran promedio de la gente apenas y puede cubrir sus necesidades basicas no considero que sea suficiente el esfuerzo de las empresas, tiendas y distribuidoras de bajar sus precios para promover asi el deporte.

Es decir, siguiendo tu ejemplo, el que las tiendas bajaran el precio de XTR al de XT, no va a propiciar que mayor numero de personas hagan ciclismo, sino que aquellas que ya se dedican al mismo compren mejores accesorios. Sin embago, una estrategia asi puede afectar a la larga la rentabilidad de dichoi distribuidor y de las tiendas, lo que a la larga propiciaria menor oferta y a la larga una baja en el numero de ciclistas.

No es por ser pesimista pero creo que en nuestro pais deportes como este son un lujo. Y debemos de ser agradecidos aquellos que por x o y nos lo podemos dar. Algunos con mas sacrificio que otros eso me queda claro. 
Claro que es frustrante que en el Norte nuestros vecinos compren bicicletas a precios super bajos cada año y que tengan la facilidad de conseguir refacciones de ultimo modelo por internet sin costos de envio y demas. Pero, que tal si volteamos la mirada hacia la casa de al lado, o a las de las afueras de la ciudad donde vivimos y vemos cuantas personas no solo no tienen los recursos para adquirir nuestra mugrosa bicicleta que apenas tiene componentes SLX o un amortiguador Dart, sino que ni siquiera tienen el tiempo libre para dedicarle al ciclismo debido al trabajo que bien o mal les da de comer a ellos y a su familia.

Lo siento mucho por el mail tan largo que parece speech politico, pero muchos años me páse echandole en cara a las tiendas y distribuidores no solo de ciclismo o de articulos deportivos, sino tambien de ropa, electrodomesticos, carros o accesorios en general. Sin embargo, conforme he vivido ese otro lado y e batallado al invertir mi pequeño o grande patrimonio en empresas dedicadas a la distribucion y/o venta he visto el otro lado de la moneda.


Saludos Jimbo!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Pues sí, en México el modelo tradicional en efecto no funciona, y en especial por no tener la escala adecuada. Desde mi punto de vista, el único modelo que realmente funcionaría es uno sin stock (pudiera ser que sin tienda física incluso, aunque a la tienda le puedes siempre sacar los servicios de taller, y es buena para mostrar presencia), y por ende sin riesgo de obsolescencia. Únicamente se debiera tener el stock necesario para cubrir necesidades inmediatas, y solo de aquellos artículos que tienen gran revolvencia, o un bajo valor de mercado y poca obsolescencia. Para todo lo demás la tienda debiera trabajar en demanda.

Es irónico, pero en las tiendas "reconocidas" del DF, cuando menos cada una tiene un stock de 10 (o más) bicis con precios arriba de los 25k, sin embargo, el otro día fastidié mi desviador, y no pude encontrar en toda la ciudad un desviador X9 (vaya, tecknobike solo tenía un x5 en stock en provincia... ridiculo!!!!).

Digo, si voy a gastar 25k es una bici, creo que me puedo esperar un par de semanas para que me la entreguen, no tengo bronca (mi ultima bici me tarde un par de meses en armarla por pedir las cosas en batches de los US). Pero si busco un desviador, es ridiculo que tenga que esperar un par de semanas, ese lo necesito inmediatamente para rodar el próximo fin de semana. Haciendo analogías a los automoviles, cuando uno compra un coche en agencia, la entrega no es inmediata y no pasa nada, pero si voy a comprar una llanta, requiero disponibilidad inmediata o no me sirve.


Con esto no digo que deban tener un stock muy grande de desviadores, pero si al menos cuentas con uno por tienda, seguro que se mueve en menos de dos meses... cosa que no pasa con 10 bicis de $25k. Estas ineficiencias (ehhemm.. estupideces) son las que encarecen los precios de las cosas en México por un lado. Una mala planeación del stock que representa una inversión, atado a una falta de mercado Mexicano... aunque este último punto ha estado cambiando.

Y por último, su una tienda se decide a trabajar bajo este esquema, debe garantizar que su logística es muy buena y cumple con su promesa de entrega. Si dice 2 semanas de entrega, debe entregar en dos semanas. Y si entrega en 8 semanas, debe decir que entrega en 8 semanas.

En pocas palabras, si puede cumplir con un buen surtido, a un buen precio (que bien se puede lograr con un modelo de semi stock/semi on demand), y cumplir con su promesa de entrega, yo me apunto. Si no se puede, pues sigo pidiendo del extranjero y no pasa nada... además con eso limito un poco la compulsión de comprar nuevas cosas jajaja.

Saludos,


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Ni muy muy , ni tan tan.....*



jimborello said:


> Hola amigos,
> 
> Desde hace mucho tiempo he estado comparando los precios de venta de las bicis y de los componentes en Mexico con los precios en otros lados del mundo y me pongo a pensar.... en realidad debemos de seguir pagando estos precios altisimos por componentes que en otras partes del mundo cuestan hasta 40% mas baratos?? Ya se que muchos me van a salir con el cuento de que los impuestos y los aranceles y los costos de envio etc etc pero expliquenme entonces como comprar componentes shimano a una tienda detallista en Alemania me sale 35 % mas barato que el detallista mas barato que conozco en Mexico (Alubike que es justamente de el dueño de Windsor)despues de envio y del impuesto de la aduana y lo peor de todo normalmente lo tienen con mejor disponibilidad que los detallistas locales. Sinceramente no se si se pueda hacer algo e igual y uds tienen mejor informacion que la que he recabado, pero desde mi punto de vista en Mexico estamos acostumbrados a pagar las ineficiencias de un modelo de distribución que involucra demasiados intermediarios, tanto como para componentes como para bicicletas y esto impacta negativamente en el precio haciendo del ciclismo un lujo en nuestro pais. Se imaginan poder comprar un grupo XTR a precio de XT?, o un grupo XT a precio de Slx y asi sucesivamente? Creen que eso tendria un impacto positivo en la promoción del ciclismo en México?? O imaginense poder comprar bicicletas a los mismos precios que se venden en EEUU, no el que viene publicado sino al que realmente compra la gente alla (+-15% mas baras). Sinceramente creo que todo esto es posible y solamente se necesita cambiar el modelo en el que los detallistas quieren vender todos los productos, no existe un real compromiso a una marca, por lo que atomizan sus volumenes de compra y terminan comprandole todos a los mismos distribuidores de toda la vida (Windsor, Benotto, Viansi, etc). Y lo peor de todo como son pocos los distribuidores son pocas las marcas que ofrecen y por lo tanto estamos atorados con las mismas marcas de toda la vida.
> Les dejo para pensar, la vdd es que estoy investigando como funciona todo esto del retail en México para ver si se puede cambiar algo y les agradecería cualquier ayuda que me pudieran brindar.
> Saludos


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado Jimbo :
Ni te canses ni sufras con éste tema de los precios de bicis y componentes en México.
Voy a expresar mis personales comentarios y me voy a referir única y exclusivamente a las bicis de montaña, de tal forma que para nada me estoy refiriendo a la bici de carretera, a la de turismo para ir al trabajo o a cualquier otro tipo de bici ya sea urbana etc. etc. 
Resulta hasta cierto punto ocioso el comparar precios de componentes en países desarrollados y con economías muy diferentes a la nuestra , o sea tercer mundo &#8230;o para que se oiga menos feo llamémosle economías emergentes o en desarrollo, nos guste o no pero así está nuestro país.
En un país de economía de primer nivel, el dinero se mueve rápido y a gran escala, en las bicis las ventas son altas y la oferta y la demanda también, de igual forma los avances tecnológicos proceden de esos mismos países, así como la fabricación de las bicis y los componentes.
Entre los países desarrollados las diferencias económicas no son tan grandes como la brecha que viene de ellos hacía los países en desarrollo.
Hablando de bicis , desgraciadamente México no se puede comparar a USA, Alemania , Inglaterra , Japón, Francia, Italia ,España y Canadá y obviamente ni a China o Taiwán , en esos países el mercado bicicletero se mueve muy cañón , las ventas de, entre y hacía esos países es enorme al igual que la producción de biclas y componentes .
México es un país chiquito en consumo y ventas de bicis de montaña en comparación con los mencionados , no se diga en producción, aquí no producimos nada de mediana y ni de baja calidad en componentes, de tal forma que todo lo tenemos que comprar legal o por debajo del agua del extranjero.
Nada mas basta con entrar a una tienda de bicis de montaña en Inglaterra, Francia, España o Alemania para darse cuenta de que aquí andamos bien fregados, ni se diga en las grandes tiendas de USA donde nada mas entras y se te cae la baba de ver bicis y componentes, y no me refiero a las online , sino a las verdaderas tiendas de bicis , donde casi encuentras de todo .
Aquí la cosa es diferente, tienes que recorrer varias tiendas en las grandes ciudades para "a lo mejor "encontrar algo que necesitas.
Los distribuidores autorizados en México de las grandes marcas internacionales no tienen dinero para traer mercancía a sus almacenes y no le arriesgan porque las ventas son mínimas, de tal forma que el chiste es hacer negocio, pero si no hay ventas para que tener inventario parado.
Aunque hay excepciones, aquí estamos acostumbrados a tener las cosas casi eternamente, así vemos a bikers con sus bicis de hace cinco años todavía rodando y algunos hasta de diez o más años de antigüedad, en otros países una bici de más de dos o tres años ya es "vieja "al igual que una horquilla o frenos, entonces compran nuevos componentes y le dan movimiento al dinero.
No es crítica, pero aquí todavía hay cuates que todavía no agarran la onda del tubeless, del freno de disco, de la doble suspensión, de la fibra de carbono, de los ejes QR15 o el de 20x110 mms. etc. , y no porque no quieran entrarle a lo nuevo , sino porque no hay dinero disponible para una mountain bike que a final de cuentas NO es un ARTÍCULO PRIORITARIO o de extrema necesidad.
Hay cosas más importantes que deberíamos traer a México a precios más baratos y que serían de mas utilidad que bicis de montaña.
Me imagino que los que compramos bicis , es obviamente porque nos gusta el mountain bike , sin embargo seguramente de alguna forma ya hemos satisfecho necesidades más apremiantes e importantes.
Por otro lado y hablando de la marca Shimano en mi experiencia personal en México se consigue más barata o al menos igual que en USA .
El día que en todo nuestro país consumamos en mtbikes y componentes lo que se consume tan solo en el área de San Diego, Cal. , veremos precios mucho más baratos .
También me consta que en México hay tiendas donde dan buenos precios , bastante apretados, a ese tipo de comerciante hay que apoyarlos comprando con ellos.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*¡ Felicidades por tu post !!!*



pornstar said:


> En realidad los precios no son competitivos debido a que nuestra economia no es competitiva con la de USA u otros paises.
> 
> Las ventas en Usa por ejemplo son facilmente mas de 10 veces mas altas que en Mexico.
> Independientemente de que los impuestos de importacion, los aranceles y los costos de envio afectan el precio de los articulos. Considero que principalmente son los bajos volumenes de venta en el pais lo que hace que las tiendas no puedan ser competitivas.
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pornstar:

Permíteme felicitarte por el excelente post que has enviado , así hasta da gusto entrar al foro a leer algo de mtbikes, tus conceptos me parecen muy correctos y adecuados a la realidad , sinceramente pocas veces vemos éste tipo de mensajes , una vez más recibe una felicitación .

Hay un punto que me gustaría comentar , el grupo SLX de Shimano me parece que esta sub valorado , me atrevo a decir despues de usarlo un tiempo que no le pide nada al XT y en algunos aspectos al XTR , es probable que por ser el tercer nivel ( mas o menos ) en la escala de Shimano muchos se vayan con la finta de que es muy inferior al XT , tomando en cuenta el costo del SLX me parece la mejor inversión , en peso no va muy atrás de XT , en desempeño menos .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

En mi opinion, a veces en precios no estamos tan mal. El principal problema que veo es la disponibilidad de piezas. En varios lados he preguntado por "x" o "y" cosa, y el precio que me dan esta muy competitivo. Pero si digo que lo quiero, no lo tienen.... y si quiero esperar a que lo traigan, pues se tardan años, o simplemente no lo consiguen. 

Por decir, si quiero unas llantas de cierta medida de cierto compuesto, pues, si la tienda no lo tiene en existencia, pues ya me fregué..... O te dicen que si existe ese tamaño/color, pero si lo pides no lo traes.

Creo que como dicen, la bronca es mucho en la logística. Estaría bien tener un sistema de inventario bajo, pero eso solo funcionaría si la tienda puede pedir un lote pequeño pero específico y estar seguro de que el stock viene a tiempo y sin broncas aduanales. Varias veces escuchas "ya pedi eso, lo iban a traer el siguiente miercoles, pero el camión lo detuvieron en aduanas y no sabemos cuando va a salir.......". 

Y bueno, en bici completas, si estamos bien caros en las bicis completas. Pero pasa igual que en los componentes, si quieres cierto modelo/configuración/tamaño, te tardas en esperar a que llegue....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

si es cierto, la disponibilidad de refacciones aqui apesta a caca. Hace 3 semanas, un reten de mi 66 se trono. Hable a TODAS las tiendas que conozco, y en ninguna tenian el reten. Ni siquiera en viansi que se supone son distribuidores... Ni siquiera me ofrecieron la opcion de esperar a que los pidieran..
Entiendo si a veces no tienen componentes poco comunes en stock, pero unos retenes??? Acabamos pidiendoselos a chad..


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

Entonces.... una pregunta obligada sería; es negocio vender bicicletas en Mexico??? Yo creo que si y como ejemplo podemos ver como la gente de Specialized vende (o intenta vender) bicis de 140 mil pesos en todo el pais, y por lo que me he dado cuenta no les va nada mal. Mas bien creo que como dicen ustedes existe una falta de eficiencia en los canales de distribución que generan sobre stocks en algunas cosas y total carencia de otras mas importantes que como dicen algunos luego no las puedes conseguir en ningun lado. En este aspecto por mas caros que esten y mas mal que me caigan los de Teknobike son los que mas avanzados estan en esto ya que tienen visibilidad de sus inventarios en todas sus tiendass siempre por medio de sus sistema, lastima de precios y de marcas que manejan, y de que normalmente aun teniendo 10 tiendas no tengan lo que uno busca.
Como tip les digo; las piezas Shimano son mas caras en EEUU porque existe un intento de control del precio alla por parte del distribuidor que no permite que las piezas a granel se vendan a publico en general, asi que si quieren desviadores, multis, u otros consumibles pidanlos en bikecomponents.de les van a salir a mitad de precio y a precio de distribuidor.
Saludos!


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

jimborello said:


> Entonces.... una pregunta obligada sería; es negocio vender bicicletas en Mexico??? Yo creo que si y como ejemplo podemos ver como la gente de Specialized vende (o intenta vender) bicis de 140 mil pesos en todo el pais, y por lo que me he dado cuenta no les va nada mal. Mas bien creo que como dicen ustedes existe una falta de eficiencia en los canales de distribución que generan sobre stocks en algunas cosas y total carencia de otras mas importantes que como dicen algunos luego no las puedes conseguir en ningun lado. En este aspecto por mas caros que esten y mas mal que me caigan los de Teknobike son los que mas avanzados estan en esto ya que tienen visibilidad de sus inventarios en todas sus tiendass siempre por medio de sus sistema, lastima de precios y de marcas que manejan, y de que normalmente aun teniendo 10 tiendas no tengan lo que uno busca.
> Como tip les digo; las piezas Shimano son mas caras en EEUU porque existe un intento de control del precio alla por parte del distribuidor que no permite que las piezas a granel se vendan a publico en general, asi que si quieren desviadores, multis, u otros consumibles pidanlos en bikecomponents.de les van a salir a mitad de precio y a precio de distribuidor.
> Saludos!


Curiosamente anoche platicaba este asunto con el dueño de una tienda de bicis que tengo a 1 cuadra de casa (la cual frecuento) y me dice que para él, el negocio está básicamente en 2 tipos de clientes: los "caseros" (bicis para niños, bicis/accesorios para spinning) y los ciclomontañistas novatos. Los ruteros son generalmente de bajo poder adquisitivo, y los ciclomontañistas con experiencia mejor compran por internet o esperan a que su cuate/pariente/conocido les traiga las piezas/bicis del gabacho.

Así las cosas...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Un poco más de los precios en México.....*



blatido said:


> Curiosamente anoche platicaba este asunto con el dueño de una tienda de bicis que tengo a 1 cuadra de casa (la cual frecuento) y me dice que para él, el negocio está básicamente en 2 tipos de clientes: los "caseros" (bicis para niños, bicis/accesorios para spinning) y los ciclomontañistas novatos. Los ruteros son generalmente de bajo poder adquisitivo, y los ciclomontañistas con experiencia mejor compran por internet o esperan a que su cuate/pariente/conocido les traiga las piezas/bicis del gabacho.
> 
> Así las cosas...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Efectivamente algunas tiendas viven de los ciclistas que no tienen experiencia y compran lo que les ofrezcan equivocadamente en tiendas sin escrúpulos hacia el cliente .

Reiterando sobre algunos conceptos ya expresados , yo siento que en realidad en nuestro país no hay oferta ni disponibilidad de componentes y bicis porque ......NO HAY GRAN DEMANDA !!!!

Para que traen si no venden , a nivel general no hay dinero para comprar bicis de montaña de buen nivel y componentes de medianos para arriba , hay algunos que tienen , o tenemos la posibilidad de comprar , pero el número es LIMITADÍSIMO , son muy pocos los bikers que continuamente cambian de modelo de bici o bien que hacen mejoras sustanciales a sus bicis.

Además tenemos un asunto en el que muchos estamos involucrados , y no veo que tengamos mucha congruencia , vean :

QUEREMOS UN BUEN SURTIDO DE PARTES Y BICIS A PRECIOS SIMILARES A USA o donde quieran , ¡ Pero no compramos en México !!!! , cada rato e incluso en éste mismo Foro estamos preguntando , contestando , sugiriendo , planeando , aconsejando , presumiendo COMO COMPRAR EN USA y evitar el pago de impuesto aduanal y preocupados de que si nos conviene mas traer las cosas por UPS , Fedex ,USPS.......

Como bien dice el dueño de la tienda que comenta Blatido ; <<< mejor compran por internet o esperan a que su cuate/pariente/conocido les traiga las piezas/bicis del gabacho. >>> , casi todos lo hemos hecho , lo hacemos y lo seguiremos haciendo mientras no tengamos aquí el surtido y los precios que hay del otro lado del río y de la muralla, alambrada ,cerca ,barda de la verguenza ....., esos precios y ese surtido NO LO VAMOS A TENER mientras la demanda por esos componentes sea tan raquítica...

Algunos que ya no nos cocemos al primer hervor y algunos como yo que ya no nos cocemos ni en olla express o microondas , recordamos que años atrás cuando el ilustre abogado y prócer de la nación llamado Carlitos firmó el Tratado de Libre Comercio con USA y Canadá pensamos , " ahora si a toda madre , ya vamos a comprar bicis como en USA " na na de las cebollas ... ni maíz paloma , no pasó nada , la brecha de precios y disponibilidad siguió y siguó....

Esto es algo así como ¿ quién fué primero el huevo o la gallina ? , traducido a bicis yo pienso que ; si hay mas demanda los distribuidores podrán tener inventarios mas completos y mejores precios , pero para que haya mas demanda nosotros necesitamos VER EN LAS TIENDAS mejores precios y mayor surtido , así de fácil la veo yo , ¿PERO QUIEN DA EL PRIMER PASO O DICE YO ? , ALGUIEN SE TENDRÍA QUE ARRIESGAR Y ESE ALGUIEN DEBERÍAN SER LOS COMERCIANTES DE BICIS (TODOS LOS INVOLUCRADOS )

También hay otros factores que afectan a las tiendas establecidas en sus ventas y que son las ventas ya en grande por sitios como ML y los tianguis de bicis que se instalan por aquí y por allá , y que en cuanta carrera de mtb se aparecen . Una cosa es que uno como ciudadano común y corriente quiera y ponga ESPORÁDICAMENTE algún artículo en venta y otra es competir deslealmente con el comercio establecido , además la mayoría de las veces venden mas caro que en las tiendas y a veces hasta DAN RISA sus precios y la información de sus productos , que muchas veces es de dudosa procedencia .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

jimborello said:


> En este aspecto por mas caros que esten y mas mal que me caigan los de Teknobike son los que mas avanzados estan en esto ya que tienen visibilidad de sus inventarios en todas sus tiendass siempre por medio de sus sistema, lastima de precios y de marcas que manejan, y de que normalmente aun teniendo 10 tiendas no tengan lo que uno busca.


Pues yo difiero contigo, creo que los de Teknobike son los más burros de todos, de que sirve conocer tu inventario si no sabes gestionarlo. Bonita herramienta que en todo momento me dice donde tengo la mercancia, si al final no la puedo tener al alcance del cliente. Y lo peor, que aún sabiendo (o teniendo la capacidad de saberlo) donde es que tengo deficiencias en stock soy tan desidioso que nomás no hago nada para solucionarlo. Desde mi punto de vista es un malgasto de herramienta que solo sirve para encarecer aún más los precios. Es como comprar una maquina para hacer churros y nunca comprar masa... de que sirve!!!!. Como es posible de una compañia que cuenta con muchisimos puntos de venta, todas con un gran stock de bicis por encima de los 25K, que en teoría es el distribuidor de SRAM, pero que cuando preguntas por un desviador, lo único que tienen EN EL PAIS es un x4 en Aguascalientes....no parece una incongruencia??... bicis que no son de principiante (al menos los precios no son), pero refracciones limitadas y de bajisimo nivel. No saben ni cual es su mercado...... lo repito ... BURROS!!!!!!!

Si esta es la referencia de alguien haciéndolo bien, lo hago mejor yo pidiendo del extranjero y satisfaciendo así mis necesidades.

Creo que los que mas o menos han descifrado las cosas son los de bicimaniacos, se especializan en un nicho (Dh/FR), no cargan ninguna pieza cara de poca revolvencia en stock, cuantan con un amplio surtido de refracciones (ejes de 150*12, acite marzzochi, retenes zocchi- raro que no tuvieran los de 35mm para 545cuach-, postes de asientos varias medidas- no marcas-, desviadores, etc). Los precios que manejan son en su mayoria muy similares a los de EU (incluyendo, shipping e impuestos). Y si quieres algo mas caro (cuadros/tijeras), te lo consiguen; aunque en este último aspecto no se que tan confiables sean en términos de tiempo de entrega.

Es negocio vender partes de bici en México? yo creo que si.... es un buen negocio?... tengo muchas dudas... Te va a llevar a la abundancia?... no lo creo.... yo no dejaría mi trabajo actual por vender bicis, de eso si estoy seguro. Como "side-job", tal vez no es mala idea verlo.


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

ritopc said:


> Pues yo difiero contigo, creo que los de Teknobike son los más burros de todos, de que sirve conocer tu inventario si no sabes gestionarlo.
> 
> En esto estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo, los de Teknobike tienen todas las herramientas para hacer algo muy muy chido pero no las han sabido usar para el beneficio de todos. Finalmente, igual que los de Specialized, a ellos lo que les interesa es vender bicis y los componentes no son mas que un extra, de hecho hace poco ya les estaban quitando la distribución de SRAM por problemas de disponibilidad y de servicio segun me comento una persona que trabaja ahi, pero de que tienen una herramienta que nadie mas tiene y que con el enfoque correcto podria ser un beneficio para todos no hay duda.
> 
> ...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Bah.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

jimborello said:


> En esto estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo, los de Teknobike tienen todas las herramientas para hacer algo muy muy chido pero no las han sabido usar para el beneficio de todos. Finalmente, igual que los de Specialized, a ellos lo que les interesa es vender bicis y los componentes no son mas que un extra, de hecho hace poco ya les estaban quitando la distribución de SRAM por problemas de disponibilidad y de servicio segun me comento una persona que trabaja ahi, pero de que tienen una herramienta que nadie mas tiene y que con el enfoque correcto podria ser un beneficio para todos no hay duda.
> 
> Otro aspecto que veo como una limitante para la "profesionalización" de la industria de la bici en México es el hecho de que la gente dueña de las tiendas normalmente son mecanicos que se animaron a poner algo mas que un taller. Por ello muchas veces les es mas facil comprarle a un distribuidor establecido reconocido por los demás que aventurarse a buscar proveedores nuevos en el extranjero o meterse con tramites de importacion etc etc.
> 
> Creo que falta mucho por recorrer en México y en la medida en que haya gente que se arriesgue a hacer algo para mejorar lo que pasa en México hay que apoyarlo , porque como dicen los extranjeros; Mexico es tierra de oportunidades y la única razón que le veo es porque como dice el dicho "en la tierra de los ciegos el tuerto es rey" y al final los unicos beneficiados vamos a hacer nosotros.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimados :

Pues que bueno que exista esa inquietud y los diferentes puntos de vista , sin embargo estamos hablando o mejor dicho escribiendo como clientes o consumidores , habría que ver o conocer la problemática que pueden tener los dueños de tiendas , importadores , distribuidores etc. etc. , nuestros comentarios pueden tener la mejor intención posible , pero definitivamente nos falta mucho conocimiento de la problemática .

Que conste que no los estoy defendiendo , pero si vale la pena saber que la dirección de Teknobike está representada por una de las personas que mas conoce el mercado del ciclismo en México desde hace muchos años , es obvio que su empresa es un negocio y los negocios son para dar movimiento al dinero y ganar , es una empresa que dentro de las limitaciones que tenemos en México de alguna forma ha buscado incluso la capacitación y actualización del personal mecánico y el de servicio al cliente , sin embargo no todos los empleados responden y entienden la importancia de la empresa como el chismoso ése que comenta Jimborello .

Las otras grandes empresas que distribuyen en México . llámese Benoto, Windsor, Viansi , Specialized , etc. han invertido muchos millones de pesos trayendo las distribuciones y aún así hay poca disponibilidad .

Tampoco crean que es tan fácil importar artículos relacionados con el ciclismo , hay dos razones que yo sé , seguramente pueden existir mas.

Una es ; para que un fabricante de bicis y/ o componentes te de una exclusividad le tienes que comprar GARANTIZADO CADA MES una cantidad de producto mínimo , el cual debes desplazar continuamente , ACTUALMENTE EN MÉXICO ESO ES IMPOSIBLE , porque simplemente no hay mercado ni poder de compra , punto.

La otra es ; por curiosidad investiguen los trámites y papeleo que se necesita para ingresar o entrar al padrón de importadores de bicis y verán porqué no cualquier dueño de tienda se avienta a importar .

NO estoy de acuerdo con la idea de que "_ la gente dueña de las tiendas normalmente son mecanicos que se animaron a poner algo mas que un taller " 
_ , sin menospreciar para nada a los mecánicos ya que además de que no tendría nada de malo que se hicieran de su tienda, yo conozco muchos dueños de tiendas que son verdaderos empresarios y manejan muy bien sus tiendas , aunque REPITO con la poca demanda que tenemos es imposible que tengan bicis para escoger o gran selección de componentes.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

blatido said:


> ... me dice que para él, el negocio está básicamente en 2 tipos de clientes: los "caseros" (bicis para niños, bicis/accesorios para spinning) y los ciclomontañistas novatos. Los ruteros son generalmente de bajo poder adquisitivo, ......


Entiendo y estoy consciente que esto aplica para esa tienda en particular, pero no creo ni poquito, que los ruteros tengan bajo poder adquisitivo, al contrario, al menos aqui en Monterrey, en la tienda que frecuento, de vez en cuando ves un par de rines Zipp o Mavic de carbon, que el puro par de rines anda en $30,000  y si, a lo mejor se tardan 1 mes en salir, pero de que salen salen...


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

mtymxdh said:


> Entiendo y estoy consciente que esto aplica para esa tienda en particular, pero no creo ni poquito, que los ruteros tengan bajo poder adquisitivo, al contrario, al menos aqui en Monterrey, en la tienda que frecuento, de vez en cuando ves un par de rines Zipp o Mavic de carbon, que el puro par de rines anda en $30,000 y si, a lo mejor se tardan 1 mes en salir, pero de que salen salen...


Precisamente por eso el contexto de "generalmente"... todos sabemos que hay gente en México que, independientemente de la crisis, los precios altos, la poca disponibilidad y demás, abren sin problemas su cartera y compran bicis/componentes casi sin importar el precio. Y tanto ruteros como montañeros. Peeeero... ¿qué porcentaje de ciclistas estan en esas condiciones? No vayamos lejos: el equipo mexicano Tecos-Trek de ruta, el mejor de latinoamérica (o uno de los mejores), acaba de cesar operaciones por falta de lana...


----------



## pornstar (Aug 15, 2005)

Siguiendo en la linea de externar opiniones:

Recuerdo el caso de Bicicletas Ranchito en la ciudad de Monterrey.
Ellos iniciaron con la venta de bicicletas de montaña y ruta. Bicicletas economicas, venta de accesorios y refacciones, asi como taller de reparacion.

Me encantaba ir con ellos porque en Teknobike te cobraban un ojo de la cara y no faltaba la historia de terror de centros varridos, etc... Y eran muy sangrones. 
Los precios en accesorios y refacciones de bicicletas Ranchito eran muy buenos, el dueño accesible y los mecanicos te dejaban ver lo que hacian y podias estar directamente involucrado en los arreglos o upgrades a tu bici.

Paso mucho tiempo sin que fuera a la tienda, y una vez se me ocurrio ir con ellos ya que andaba interesado en cambiar de bici. me lleve una sorpresa cuando vi la tienda llena de bicis, hummm... como decirlo, "economicas". Le pregunte al dueño que que habia pasado y que queria comprar una bici de montaña de las "chilas" que el tenia antes.

Me comento que desafortunadamente tuvieron que cambiar de giro, ya que la demanda y la utilidad en la venta de bicicletas "chilas" era muy poca, por lo que tuvoieron que manejar bicicletas economicas y que ni siquiera eso era promisorio ya que estaban en competencia directa con Walmart, Soriana, etc... que las daban a super bajos precios y con planes de credito. 
Que las unicas bicis "chilas" que veian eran las que llevaban a reparar algunos cuantos de sus antiguos clientes. 

Otro testimonial es el que me daba Fernando Kelly de Kelly´s Bike en Mazatlan, quien me comenta que la gente no tiene la cultura de gastar en "deporte". Utilizan sus mismas bicicletas durante años, les hacen repáraciones a la mexicana, y cuando quieren comprar alguna pieza o bici le hacen la llorona y andan pidiendo credito y descuento.
Su principal entrada son las reparacionesy accesorios que vende muy caros ya que los compra a distribuidores. Y tiene que combatir contra los talleres que compran/venden "fayuca" (o como se escriba) y/o cosas robadas. Quienes queman el precio tanto de piezas como de mano de obra ya que como no saben lo que hacen lo malcobran y gente como el que ha invertido en estudios y en herramientas que cuidan tu bici no pueden competir y dar el mismo precio.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Nomas para anadir insulto a la herida, los componentes de bicis han pegado un brinco considerable en precio.

No hace mucho, una tijera de tope de gama andaba en los 500 dolares. Las de FR/DH de alta gama en unos 600-700... ahora cuestan el DOBLE!!! 

Una Lyrik/36/66 espera gastarte cerca de 1000 dolarucos. Sera que la inflacion en el gabacho es del 50% en los ultimos 5 años? No, seguro que no.

Unos tristes gatillos de cambio, ya no bajan de 90 dolares si quieres unos X.9/XT... 

De plano, es que como se ha dicho, el MTB es negocio en otras partes del mundo y pues si queremos entrarle pues nomas no se puede con el nivel adquisitivo de uno.

Simplemente, la economia del pais y de nosotros nomas no da para eso...

Algunas marcas ya estan cerrando la brecha entre los precios de USA y aqui. Fox y Shimano por poner un par de ejemplos. Pero pues la gran diferencia es que alla cada anio hacen las superventas y super-rebajas por estas fechas y aca nuestra unica esperanza es que nos sobre algo del aguinaldo. No entiendo por que los distribuidores en el pais no sacan "a precio" la mercancia rezagada... alguna vez lo explico el Alcarve, pero la neta no me acuerdo.

Demonos de santos que no estamos en Qatar... aqui la cosa si que es triste en cuanto a MTB. Empezando por el hecho de que la elevacion maxima del pais es como de 50m sobre el nivel del mar.... y en verano nomas no se puede cletear con 54 grados a la sombra.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

_


Warp said:



Nomas para anadir insulto a la herida, los componentes de bicis han pegado un brinco considerable en precio.

Click to expand...

_


Warp said:


> *Un salto mortal.....*
> 
> _Unos tristes gatillos de cambio, ya no bajan de 90 dolares si quieres unos X.9/XT... _
> 
> ...


* Yo lo veo así ; allá cuando hacen los descuentos de fin de temporada o de verano , gran parte del descuento lo absorve el fabricante y de alguna forma le reembolsa al detallista la diferencia , aquí es muy difícil porque normalmente el detallista ya le pagó al distribuidor el costo de los componentes y ahí no hay vuelta de hoja , los distribuidores no van a devolver jamás ni un centavo ni a bonificar nada y como todo es importado lo que el detallista rebaje va en su propio perjuicio al momento de reabastecer sus inventarios ya que tendría menos dinero para comprar lo mismo , además está otro factor importante por la fluctuación del peso , con el sube y baja que tenemos está de la tostada planear a mediano plazo , es mas ni a corto ...., tan solo hace unos días el pesito andaba casi a 13.50 por billete verde , ahora ya bajo a casi 12.50 , la semana próxima quien sabe ......*

*Saludos
the last biker*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vicz (Apr 29, 2009)

Interesante tema,añadiendo un poco:
como experiencia personal trabajaba en una oficina con un agente aduanal que por casualidad para mi, nos contrato benotto... El stock que manejo por ejemplo de Shimano fue enorme,si eran 5 contenedores y venia directamente de japon,me contaban por cierto que antes hacian dumping triangulando por USA para bajar aranceles,pero hoy en dia es casi imposible ya que si se revisa el origen de fabricacion...bueno a lo que voy es que los precios ya con todos los aranceles,gestion,etc eran "bastante buenos",claro hay que añadir ganancia,sino cual es el chiste,pero viendo sus precios ya en las tiendas me sorprendia que no solo era un 25-30% sobre el costo final de operacion,sino un 45%-60% adicional y esto me lo explicaba un familiar de los dueños de benotto (libanes): aqui hay que incrementar que tenemos varios,no uno,empleados por tienda,los locales no son propios,se paga renta,la cuestion administrativa y logistica tambien... de ahi su justificacion,ahora imaginen que muchas tiendas compran ahi sus refacciones,claro les dan precio de mayoreo,pero aun asi es caro. por eso vemos que siguen vendiendo grupos del 2004,05,06,07,ahi no son piezas rezagadas o fuera de linea,es hasta que se acabe el gran stock...
En fin esa es tambien una de las cuestiones de porque esta tan caro lo shimano pasado y tambien escaso en nuestro pais.


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

Last Biker:

Difiero en tu punto de vista en varios aspectos porque no creas que lo que digo lo digo solamente como comprador (porque a fin de cuentas ni les compro ja) sino porque he platicado con gente del mas alto nivel de alubike, mercurio ,windsor y turbo y he investigado mucho de como funciona. Su forma de trabajar siempre es la misma; compran uno o varios contenedores de lo que les dice el proveedor y lo tratan de acomodar simplemente dividiendo su costo/(1-.5) si es que nos va bien ja, y luego de ahi todavia el detallista le aplica el mismo factor. Manejan unos margenes altiiisimos con los que compensan la falta de movimiento de los stocks que en primer lugar no debieron haber traido pero que hicieron por no identificar bien cual es su mercado.
Te voy a dar un ejemplo de algo bien hecho sin que suene a comercial; Alu bike acaba de agarrar la distribución de las bicis Pivot en Mexico, que por cierto tienen muuuy buena fama, el bato que la agarra se brinca al distribuidor (en este caso Windsor que es como su papa/dueño) y trabaja directamente con el fabricante en Arizona. Cual es el resultado?? Que en mes y medio que tiene con la distribución ha vendido mas de 20 bicicletas de un precio mayor a los 3500 usd cada una!! porque, porque haciendolo asi las puede ofrecer a un precio menor que en EEUU, evitandonos la pena de ir para alla a comprarlas. Por cierto estuve a punto de comprar una pero despues de ver que estaban arme y arme bicis Pivot ya no me parecio traer una igual que todos y en 3 semanas me lanzo a recoger una Yeti muajaja.

Este es el tipo de cosas que debemos de apoyar, no el esquema de distribución tradicional. Por cierto ya investigue los tramites que representa importar una bicicleta y no es nada nada complicado, simplemente se necesita aventarse y aunque al principio puede que nos cueste un poco despues importar hasta se hace facil.

Oye y no seas gacho Last Biker no le llames chismoso a mi amigo de Teknobike porque es la persona que conozco que mas apoya el ciclismo en San Luis Potosi y esta completamente comprometido con su empresa, pero desde adentro se da cuenta que algo no se esta haciendo bien en Teknobike, y que hay cosas que se pueden hacer mejor.

Pero bueno mucho queda por hacer y espero el año proximo poderles dar alguna sorpresita positiva en cuanto a este tema, no les digo mas porque se me ceba jaja

Saludos!!

Jimson


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*¿ Pivot mas barata en México que en USA ?*



jimborello said:


> Te voy a dar un ejemplo de algo bien hecho sin que suene a comercial; Alu bike acaba de agarrar la distribución de las bicis Pivot en Mexico, que por cierto tienen muuuy buena fama, el bato que la agarra se brinca al distribuidor (en este caso Windsor que es como su papa/dueño) y trabaja directamente con el fabricante en Arizona. Cual es el resultado?? Que en mes y medio que tiene con la distribución ha vendido mas de 20 bicicletas de un precio mayor a los 3500 usd cada una!! porque, porque haciendolo asi las puede ofrecer a un precio menor que en EEUU, evitandonos la pena de ir para alla a comprarlas.
> 
> _Mi estimado Jimborello : La verdad soy medio tonto y no me quedó muy claro el contenido del párrafo anterior, sin embargo el punto final y la pregunta importante y obligada es ; ¿ Dices que una Pivot ya cuesta mas barata en México que en USA ? si es eso , entonces si estamos ante una verdadera revolución en la venta de bicis de calidad importadas y si los amigos de éste foro que viven allá en USA lo pueden promocionar hasta se pueden revertir las cosas y que los bikers que residen en USA mejor se vengan a comprar sus Pivots a México y ésto si que sería un hecho inusitado ._
> 
> ...


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re¿Pivot mas barata en Mexico que en USA?*

Aunque no lo creas Last Biker.

El cuadro Pivot Mach 4 2010 con el rp23 boost valve lo estan vendiendo en Alubike en $21000 pesotes que son mas o menos $1600 usd y eso sin hacerle la llorona al encargado de la tienda, con garantia y toda la cosa, y disponibilidad de cualquier talla, modelo y color en menos de 2 semanas. En EEUU (y si quieres lo puedes checar en varias paginas), el precio de lista del puro cuadro es de 1999 usd +8% de impuestos (que por cierto puedes recuperar). Ponle que te hagan un 15% de descuento al precio de lista, quedaria en $1700 usd, por lo que te sigue saliendo un poquito mas caro comprarlo alla que aqui, y aqui tienes el soporte de la garantia etc etc.

Y si, definitivamente por la popularidad de las Pivot aca en mi pueblo voy a optar por una Yeti ASR 2010, a ver que tal me sale y a ver si asi ya me pongo a rodar.

Por cierto, para poder financiarme la Yeti todas mis bicis y sus piezas estan a la venta por si alguien necesita algo no dude en preguntarme.

Saludos!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

jimborello said:


> Aunque no lo creas Last Biker.
> 
> El cuadro Pivot Mach 4 2010 con el rp23 boost valve lo estan vendiendo en Alubike en $21000 pesotes que son mas o menos $1600 usd y eso sin hacerle la llorona al encargado de la tienda, con garantia y toda la cosa, y disponibilidad de cualquier talla, modelo y color en menos de 2 semanas. En EEUU (y si quieres lo puedes checar en varias paginas), el precio de lista del puro cuadro es de 1999 usd +8% de impuestos (que por cierto puedes recuperar). Ponle que te hagan un 15% de descuento al precio de lista, quedaria en $1700 usd, por lo que te sigue saliendo un poquito mas caro comprarlo alla que aqui, y aqui tienes el soporte de la garantia etc etc.
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jimborello :

No es que no lo crea , nada mas pregunto para conocer más y de hecho me resulta difícil de entender , no de creer , es decir no entiendo como un fabricante puede darle mejor precio a un distribuidor de otro país para que pueda vender mas barato que en el país sede de la marca , no entiendo como en SLP puedan vender una Pivot mas barata que en Speedgoat por dar un ejemplo , pero si así sucede PUES QUE A.T.M. para todos los interesados en la marca Pivot y que quieran comprar una .

En mi caso , yo fuí fiel seguidor de C.C. y de Titus ( tuve varias ) y todas me gustaron , sin embargo las Pivot no me han llenado el ojo , hace ya mucho tiempo tuve una y no me gustó ( http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=414795 ) por ahora estoy muy feliz con mi Turner Flux DW y mi Mojo SL , pa´ que quiero mas .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

jimborello said:


> Aunque no lo creas Last Biker.
> 
> El cuadro Pivot Mach 4 2010 con el rp23 boost valve lo estan vendiendo en Alubike en $21000 pesotes que son mas o menos $1600 usd y eso sin hacerle la llorona al encargado de la tienda, con garantia y toda la cosa, y disponibilidad de cualquier talla, modelo y color en menos de 2 semanas. En EEUU (y si quieres lo puedes checar en varias paginas), el precio de lista del puro cuadro es de 1999 usd +8% de impuestos (que por cierto puedes recuperar). Ponle que te hagan un 15% de descuento al precio de lista, quedaria en $1700 usd, por lo que te sigue saliendo un poquito mas caro comprarlo alla que aqui, y aqui tienes el soporte de la garantia etc etc.


Pues eso si que es buena noticia, y ojala que les funcione... y empiezen a ampliar los productos que traen.

Por el tema de vender más barato en Mexico que en USA, no conozco muy bien como funcionan los esquemas en la industria de la bici, pero en otras industrias es tradicionalmente el último detallista el que se lleva el mayor margen por unidad. Si esta fuera una práctica también en las bicis y Alibuke contacta directamente a Pivot, el precio que obtienen debe ser muy bajo y de ahí puede salir la ventaja en precios contra USA. Además alubike ya tiene muchos de los gastos amortizados y planeados, por lo que incluir la linea Pivot, solo le agrega los costos directos del producto - producto, costos aduanales/importación, transporte EU MX - y no hay que pagar empleados ni rentas adicionales; y gran parte del costo logístico debe ser marginal. Recuerdo que en México venden Santacruz a un 10% abajo del precio de lista en USA, y SC por lo general está a precio de lista en la mayoría de las tiendas (a menos que le compres a los pequeños como Chad, Larry y similares que si te dan mejor precio).

Enhorabuena por la noticia, vamos a ver que tanto se extrapola a otras marcas/refacciones, ya que Alubike tiene buenos recursos para aumentar el alcance.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Recuerdo que en México venden Santacruz a un 10% abajo del precio de lista en USA, y SC por lo general está a precio de lista en la mayoría de las tiendas (a menos que le compres a los pequeños como Chad, Larry y similares que si te dan mejor precio).


Yo tambien me acordaba que habia una marca asi... pero no daba cual. Es o era el distribuidor en Hermosillo, no?

Otra que tambien a veces hace asi es Nicolai... tienen un precio de lista en la CE y despues cuando venden al extranjero, ya depende del vendedor. El distribuidor compra a precio de Dealer a Nicolai y pues ya depende lo que el distribuidor quiera (o pueda) ganarle. Habia escuchado de algo asi en USA, pero no me consta.

Vamos... es raro, no imposible.

Que bueno que asi suceda en nuestro pais con Pivot. Ellos llegaron a Alubike por BH, no?

Ojo... estamos hablando de bicis hechas en Taiwan y que tienen su casa matriz en USA.
No creo que Intense, Ventana, Turner y Titus puedan vender asi porque ellos fabrican sus bicis en los USA propios. Pero bueno, puede suceder. Depende de cuanto quiera/pueda ganarle el distribuidor.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Alguien ha probado con estos cuates???

Acabo de ver el banner en esta pagina... http://www.bikestore.com.mx/index.php

Los precios no se ven mal... Envio incluido a cualquier parte del pais. Como siempre, hace falta mas surtido.


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

Mi estimado Warp, tú bien sabes que hay mejores opciones ;-) 

Saludos!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

*volviendo al tema...*

ayer conoci al amigo de un amigo quien se dedica a la importacion/logistica (Agente Aduanero?)...la conversa estuvo buena, tiene años en eso...trayendo y enviando, etc, etc, etc...por la inquietud del tema de los precios de de las bicis/partes en Mexico se me ocurrio tocar el tema...pues resulta que una de las compañias que ya mencionaron aqui es cliente de una compañia en la que él trabajo por mucho tiempo...me dijo que practicamente todo lo que le trabajaban a ellos era en traerles cosas de China/Taiwan y demas paises asiaticos los cuales ya sabemos pagan un buen de aranceles, asi como que el costo de un Contenedor saliendo de Shanghai y llegando a puerto Mexicano (Manzanillo si no me equivoco) te sale mas o menos en 3000USD...dice el amigo de mi amigo que no hay perdida aun con los aranceles y todo...que para las compañias es super redituable...entonces me pregunto yo... 

¿alguien por alli con fondos para montar una tienda? tengo la tarjeta del amigo de mi amigo! (*) jajajaja...me pregunto tambien si el jimborello nos va a dar buenos precios este año? jeje.

(*) no me envien PMs no se las voy a dar.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

ya fuera de broma...ayer tuve que comprar unas cosas urgente para afrontar "el frio" que se viene mañana...no habia querido ver...pero no me aguante y me fui al internez...ayer pague casi 30USD por unos shoe cover para el invierno que del otro lado salen en 5!! :eekster: :crazy:


----------

